# GPU Acceleration



## GingeraMan (Jan 1, 2019)

Now that recommended or actually useful graphics cards are becoming affordable, I just picked up a Asus GTX 1060 6GB card for my five year old PC.  It seems faster although I am not sure if I am imagining things or not.  PC RAM usage, of which I only have 16GB, also seems lower.
Has anyone noticed any performance improvements with a good graphics card and GPU / hardware acceleration enabled?
I know it had issues initially however it's been a few years now so it may have improved since first hitting the scene.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 1, 2019)

The improvements are most noticeable when moving the Develop sliders on high resolution monitors.


----------



## GingeraMan (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks..  I noticed when running through a few images it used around 400MB of VRAM so it's definitely doing something (although I thought it would use far more than that), and the GPU usage momentarily spikes when developing.  I will disable GPU acceleration later and see if I notice any difference.

It does seem noticeably faster though, particularly when moving between images.


----------



## LRList001 (Jan 2, 2019)

When I updated the video card, my machine was generally quicker moving images around (not just LR but any program).  For me GPU acceleration works in LR too.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 3, 2019)

LRList001 said:


> When I updated the video card, my machine was generally quicker moving images around (not just LR but any program).  For me GPU acceleration works in LR too.


Really? Sounds odd that the GPU would influence moving files around. Or do you mean moving between images in the grid?


----------



## LRList001 (Jan 4, 2019)

I mean moving images around.  Images moving around on the screen, dragging, scaling, rendering.  Nothing to do with LR especially and nothing really much to do with files as such, though they are files too, but the files stayed in the same place on the disks.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 4, 2019)

LRList001 said:


> I mean moving images around.  Images moving around on the screen, dragging, scaling, rendering.  Nothing to do with LR especially and nothing really much to do with files as such, though they are files too, but the files stayed in the same place on the disks.


Moving images on screen is something that is always done by the GPU. It’s logical that a faster GPU can do that faster. GPU acceleration is using the GPU for certain computations that would normally be done by the CPU.


----------



## GingeraMan (Jan 8, 2019)

Well my GPU usage rarely rises above 10% however it is noticeably faster on certain operations like yes - moving images around (on screen) and between images - and developer sliders.


----------

